# Illuminated Glove Box?



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

I recently traded my 2011 Eco 6MT for a 2014 CTD and while driving last night I had to grab something from the glove box... I noticed that the glove box isn't lit inside like it was in my old ECO. Not sure if it just doesn't work, or if they dropped that feature for the newer models?? Anyone else notice if their glove box is illuminated inside when you open it?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

This was only installed on 2011 cruze. However early to mid 2012 the wire was still inside the dash so you could buy the fixture and add it to those cars.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

No light on mine


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

One of those things I literally never use/need but when you need it it's NICE!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

My car doesn't have a glove box light either, but the passenger side map light illuminates the glove box just fine. Don't know how the light is aimed in a Cruze though.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

*stupid app lol


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My diesel has glove box light as standard. Also guys when I open my trunk the numberplate lights come on and stay on for a couple of minutes. Is this on all Cruze models? No other head or tail lights come on just the number plate ones.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The license plate light housing is the glove box light. there is a how to somewhere here on where to cut and install the housing. Apparently it got deleted for NVH complaints. If you install a back up camera you get the extra light housing to do this mod.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

the glove box lamp is not the same as the plate lamps, the glove box lamp has a switch incorporated into it. 

here's the thread on how to install a glove box light. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-audio-electrical/6715-how-install-glove-box-light-2012-cruze.html

HTH


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

Never noticed a glove box light on mine and its one less bulb to worry about folks!! Yippie.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I should point out that the Diesel comes in 2 models, there is the Equipe which is the base model and then the CDX which is the better equipped model, although both are good cars. I don't know what lighting the Equipe has. The CDX also has lighted vanity mirrors in both sun visors.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

phantom said:


> the glove box lamp is not the same as the plate lamps, the glove box lamp has a switch incorporated into it.
> 
> here's the thread on how to install a glove box light.
> 
> ...


Correction on my part, same bulb not housing.



Aussie said:


> I should point out that the Diesel comes in 2 models, there is the Equipe which is the base model and then the CDX which is the better equipped model, although both are good cars. I don't know what lighting the Equipe has. The CDX also has lighted vanity mirrors in both sun visors.


LTZ for vanity mirrors here.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

Aussie said:


> Also guys when I open my trunk the numberplate lights come on and stay on for a couple of minutes. Is this on all Cruze models? No other head or tail lights come on just the number plate ones.


My Korean built 2011 Cruze behaves exactly as your Diesel Cruze. I have the Glove Box Illumination lamp as well.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

phantom said:


> here's the thread on how to install a glove box light.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-audio-electrical/6715-how-install-glove-box-light-2012-cruze.html
> 
> HTH


From the latest post it seems the wire in the dash to hook this up is no longer in the newer cruze models. However if one wanted to install the light you could just hook up to your own sources still.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Aussie said:


> I should point out that the Diesel comes in 2 models, there is the Equipe which is the base model and then the CDX which is the better equipped model, although both are good cars. I don't know what lighting the Equipe has. The CDX also has lighted vanity mirrors in both sun visors.


The diesel came as a CD before the Equipe - no light in glove box, no illuminated vanity mirrors *but* yes, the number-plate lamps come on when you open the boot!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

grs1961 said:


> The diesel came as a CD before the Equipe - no light in glove box, no illuminated vanity mirrors *but* yes, the number-plate lamps come on when you open the boot!


If I understand it right, we have that too when it's dark enough outside "to the car". Reverse lights, license plate lights, head lights and running/courtesy lights come on in darkness depending on how you set up the config screen. I was debating on puddle lights for the side mirrors like on some the GM SUV's but haven't put too much effort in looking for the parts. Do they even make cars with under hood lights anymore?


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

My girlfriends 2014 Kia has underhood lighting. /shrug


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

Just the bean counters at work.


----------

